# Possible Black Templar tidbit



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Alrighty here goes!! I MAY have found a tidbit of information on the possibility of a new Templar codex soon.

Firstly a question, what do other countries codices call the Black Templars top Marshall?

Why you ask? In Australia he's called the High Marshall. In this months White Dwarf, they reffered to him as Grand Marshall.

Now this may mean nothing, and in that case disregard what has been said, but (with salt) may mean that Templars are even closer to being released and that due to heavy playtesting/usage/whatever they've gotten used to the new name. 

So what do you think? Is it a typo and I'm batshit insane? Or is it a sign of things to come?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Reading a little bit too much into it.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Black Templars are going to be the main Chapter in Dark Millennium Online, which is said to be in playable form by E3 2012. The timing works with 6th edition if they're doing the cross-advertisement thing for a BT starter set/new codex. However, this is GW we're talking about, and as far as I've seen they like to promote things at random and whenever they feel like it. Dunno about this one.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I find it more likely that the writers at GW are simply fluff-retarded when it comes to their own IP.

In other news: fish swim, birds fly.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well i know everyone goes on about GW not advertising things across multiple formats, bt that's in the past and I think GW are finally starting to wake up and realise that they have the tools, they just ned to learn how to use them....

Look at LEGO! computer games have kept them going when their product is, whilst awesome, still a pretty basic product from a bygone age. GW have the same tools and the same basic product, they just don't have the same marketing skills yet!


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

BT are definitely the next marine dex probly released with 6ed. Tau is set for spring. GW dropped the price of those dexs indicating there eminent replacement.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

And how can you know that same for Tau, dropping prices doesnt indicate there eminent release, it could just mean as there getting older people arent buying them so there reducing the prices.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> well i know everyone goes on about GW not advertising things across multiple formats, bt that's in the past and I think GW are finally starting to wake up and realise that they have the tools, they just ned to learn how to use them....
> 
> Look at LEGO! computer games have kept them going when their product is, whilst awesome, still a pretty basic product from a bygone age. GW have the same tools and the same basic product, they just don't have the same marketing skills yet!


Lego is still in the list of most sold and used toys tho, its something that will never age thus will never be of a bygone age, due to the fact that the people of Lego keep creating new pieces and new designs to make.


About the BT i wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

*tossing fuel on the fire*

Cred to BigRed for summing stuff up and all his sources where its due:



> Ghost has said that BT are due out before Tau, presumably the next codex. He also said:
> due to them sitting done for nearly 8 months?... n honestly sword brethren are nice
> 
> kits for sword brethren n nophytes(sp) as ive said im more of a xenos guy but ill provide what i know, vows are less restrictive
> ...


Light it up folks:shout:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Emperor's champ character sounds interesting, as does the Berserk machine spirit and rage (though i expected rage). I love phil kelly's codices, especially SW, so if this is true, it should be a nice, balanced and competitive army. Something to be said use my SW models for count as BT to test out the dex. If it is nice, i will add some models to make my SW playable as BT as well.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

yanlou said:


> And how can you know that same for Tau, dropping prices doesnt indicate there eminent release, it could just mean as there getting older people arent buying them so there reducing the prices.


It happened to the GK and necron dexs before they got released. So im gonna go with that trend. As for the order I cant be 100% but GW usually releases a space marine dex with there new editions. The oldest SM dexs are BT, CSM and DA. DA and CSM are a ways off and as for xenos after tau would most likely be eldar.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

thefallen said:


> It happened to the GK and necron dexs before they got released. So im gonna go with that trend. As for the order I cant be 100% but GW usually releases a space marine dex with there new editions. The oldest SM dexs are BT, CSM and DA. DA and CSM are a ways off and as for xenos after tau would most likely be eldar.


*sigh*

The tau codex is cheaper because it's massively smaller than the other 'dexes...:headbutt:
Codex: Tau Empire = 64 pages total. Next smallest is Codex: Eldar at 84'ish pages total. Most 'dexes in 5th ed average between 95'ish - 100'ish pages, with the smurfs getting over 140 pages.

Old 'crons & witch hunters were even smaller page counts.

Even GW is smart enough to count the 30+ page difference in the oldest books and charge accordingly.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

experiment 626 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> The tau codex is cheaper because it's massively smaller than the other 'dexes...:headbutt:
> Codex: Tau Empire = 64 pages total. Next smallest is Codex: Eldar at 84'ish pages total. Most 'dexes in 5th ed average between 95'ish - 100'ish pages, with the smurfs getting over 140 pages.
> ...


So you think GW sells its codexes by the page. Really...
There are two prices. Full price (new or still viable) and obsolete (shortly to be replaced). GW is selling those codexes cheaper to sell down the stock and make room for the new ones. Its simple business. Once the new ones are out very few people are gonna buy the old ones.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

1. Please be Dark Eldar Kelly and not Eldar Kelly.
2. Horde Marines. What?
3. Emperor's Champion is in line with GK Champion, but is different in wounds, not a psyker, and has special rules against enemy monsters/characters. Right. So not like the GK Champion.
4. Righteous Zeal was likely to just become a USR. When I first read the rule, I pictured that it was written with BT in mind - failed morale check, next turn has the rage special rule.
5. Oh fuck, another Greatest of the Greatest of the Greatest of the Greatest. Fuck, are you 6 years old?
6. Parry - sounds good. Storm Shield Sword Brethren Terms lead by a Chaplain would be awesome now. I'm still holding out for Power Weapon Assault Terminators. Doesn't really make sense though. "Oh, look, I'm a Carnifex/Hive Tyrant/Trygon/Daemon Prince, I eat Battle Tanks, raargh, Sword Brethren, rage, rage, rage, what? My attacks which normally breach several feet of adamantium like wet paper are being parried? Eh, okay.
7. Longest living Emperor's Champion? Makes more sense than the previous Emperor's Champion suddenly getting touched by the hand of god less literally than a catholic choirboy and becoming capable of killing a Greater Daemon.
8. Horses - would be quite nice to see Marine Cavalry. Having said that... gives me an idea - gonna write it up in my Astartes homebrew.

Edit - thefallen - you're chatting shit. The Tyranid 3rd edition codex cost £8 compared to the £12 of the existing 4th edition codices immediately on launch. It took about 18 months, to 2 years for it to come out, IIRC. Same with Tau and Orks. IG and CSM 3.5 however, was £12 until their relevant codices were released.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

Well vaj , I am simply making a prediction based on a trend I have noticed over the last 18 months. After dark eldar I got back into 40k so as for what happened since I left 40k when GW f'd up the game when they released 3rd ed back in 99. I can't say. What I can say. Is I've noticed a trend that in the last 18 Months about 6 to 9 months before the releases of Gk, necron and the white dwarf screwing that the SOB got. The price dropped. As a business owner generally the reason you lower the price is to get rid of that product. I've also purposed this theory of mine to my friend whom ownes a gaming store and does about 80k+ in business with GW annually. He has noticed the same thing. He also has seen GW do some pretty stupid shit in the past too. It could all be a coincidence. I don't work for or with GW. So im just making a prediction. Tau next BT with 6th ed.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

thefallen said:


> Well vaj












I agree that the Zeal special rule could be a USR, it would make sense for non fearless units that are brainless to have it (orks?)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> I agree that the Zeal special rule could be a USR, it would make sense for non fearless units that are brainless to have it (orks?)[/quote]
> 
> Interesting point, and a good one too :)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Here we go, looks like I will have to wait longer for the Tau then I want 

Cred to Natfka for digging stuff up and all his sources for their info



> Black Templar Compilation: Release Date and Assault Rhinos
> 
> The Black Templar are looking more like our next codex with the amount of rumors coming through. One rumor even puts the release date on March 3rd, which leaves plenty of time to get the Tau in before 6th edition its in July. There is a lot in this compilation, including a new assault vehicle with a rhino chasis.
> 
> ...


Hit it, before I ramble of OT about certain codices and certain writers.....


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i am gonna throw a massive spanner into the works, my contact in GW Australia tells me that Black Templars are going to get a* White Dwarf Codex Update*, spread over two or three issues, exactly like what happened to SOB. What my contact tells me that it is highly likely that Black Templars will get put back into the next Vanilla Space Marine Codex once 6th Edition Space Marines Codex comes out.

The reason, ecconomics, Black Templar stuff just does not sell.

I am only passing on information i have been told.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well i am gonna throw a massive spanner into the works, my contact in GW Australia tells me that Black Templars are going to get a* White Dwarf Codex Update*, spread over two or three issues, exactly like what happened to SOB. What my contact tells me that it is highly likely that Black Templars will get put back into the next Vanilla Space Marine Codex once 6th Edition Space Marines Codex comes out.
> 
> The reason, ecconomics, Black Templar stuff just does not sell.
> 
> I am only passing on information i have been told.


black templars have been one of my best selling range of bits since i started, that sell as well as any of the others and most months sell more BT bits than i do Dark angels, the reason they may not be selling well at the moment is because the codex is dated and the model range is stagnant compared to the newer shinier marine codex's, im not saying they wont get a WD update i just dont think they will be put back into the space marine codex as they are not a codex chapter....in fact if memory serves they are under constant supervision by the inquisition because they flaunt the codex rules almost as much as DA/SW/BA and they have many many more marines than the thousand they are allowed. 
I cant see GW putting anything BT back into the standard marine codex either, the army already has a nice thick codex and a significant player base, the fluff wont need much effort to rewrite, the codex would almost write itself, chuck in a few more characters and maybe some variants vehicles and some plastic models and bam instant codex with almost no effort.
I could easily imagine a plastic sword brethren set and maybe some plastic terminator command models or unit and a recut upgrade sprue along the lines of the space wolf one that has loads of extra parts to upgrade the army.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> ...in fact if memory serves they are under constant supervision by the inquisition because they flaunt the codex rules almost as much as DA/SW/BA and they have many many more marines than the thousand they are allowed....


Was reading around on FFGs forum yesterday for rule queries for the Deathwatch campaign I play in. Ran into a post where some1 mentioned them being about 6000 in number. Its supposedly confirmed by the BT codex which makes them, uuh, quite unorthodox


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

thefallen said:


> Well vaj , I am simply making a prediction based on a trend I have noticed over the last 18 months. After dark eldar I got back into 40k so as for what happened since I left 40k when GW f'd up the game when they released 3rd ed back in 99. I can't say. What I can say. Is I've noticed a trend that in the last 18 Months about 6 to 9 months before the releases of Gk, necron and the white dwarf screwing that the SOB got. The price dropped. As a business owner generally the reason you lower the price is to get rid of that product. I've also purposed this theory of mine to my friend whom ownes a gaming store and does about 80k+ in business with GW annually. He has noticed the same thing. He also has seen GW do some pretty stupid shit in the past too. It could all be a coincidence. I don't work for or with GW. So im just making a prediction. Tau next BT with 6th ed.


I worked for the local GW store before it close for 3+ years... This comes right from one of the former high-ups in the old canuck HQ too as this is how it was explained to me.
GK's (daemonhunters), Witch hunters & Necrons were the last of the 3rd ed books. Their total content is almost half of the current books from Eldar & on.
Tau empire & Templars are early 4th ed books and their content is only a handfull of pages more than the 3rd ed books.

Hence, those books were/are slightly cheaper because not even Little Timmy is going to pay $40 for a book that's barely half the size of most of the other codicies! (or rather, Timmy's mum will scream at the poor redshirt about how annal the pricing is if that were true!)
GW don't lower the cost of ANY books just because a new one is coming out. What they actually do is stop selling that specific product to indies within a month or so of the forthcoming release... (look at VC's in fantasy - book isn't even available from GW-online!)

That's also our biggest clue as to what's coming next; look for what army has multiple products listed as 'no longer available'. (half the necron stuff disappeared a month'ish before their re-launch, same with dark eldar...)
The only time that doesn't hold true is a metal or hybrid kit going 'no longer available' as it could (more likely) mean that's it's about to be finecosted or turned into a plastic kit. (both of which can be done as 'wave' releases without a book/codex)


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Some new BT titbits on BoLS today:

ghost21 says:-relic dreadnaughts, like a mobile requiary bearer... is what i had heard

-expect bt to be the landraider spam army

via Marshal Laeroth
-there's going to be a named emperors champion, who's old by BT standards, and has been EC for a while. long enough to be better than the standard one.

-initiates will be cheaper, around 11 points, and neotyphes around 6pts. still, expect some drawbacks to this.

-there'll be a new named character on a bike with eternal warrior, and also eternal warrior killer.

-and possibly some dreadnought/knight style thing that fits with the rest of the army, in line with the big stuff from GK and BA.

-oh, last thing, possibly some upgrade that lets land raiders be destroyed by the enemy, but still 'live' for a turn. final shoot and move, the explode in a last ditch suicide run or someut.

via BloodCrusade

1)Helbrecht(Cheaper with rules to make Sword Brethren either Scoring or Troops)
2)Grimaldus(Rules update)
3)Special Champion
4)Draco(Will be making the transfer from White Dwarf to Codex with rule amendments)

These are the *guaranteed* Special Characters with rumors of:

1) Marshal/Castellan for drop pod armies(Reminiscent of one of our own's Custom Codex, believe it was Sigismund Himself?)
2)Terminator HQ(Allows for termies as scoring or as Troops for 'BlackWing')

Haven't heard anything of being allowed to bring Bikes as Troops if your 'Captain' rides one, which I'm thankful for. There's a Chapter for that and it's White Scars.

Special Units being brought to the Codex:

1)Chaplain Dreadnought(Same reroll hits on charge, probably fealess to all units with-in 6" like Grimaldus)
2)Durandal Dreadnought(Being brought from White Dwarf into the Codex, haven't heard the rules will change- maybe one more base attack?)
3)Assault Rhino Chassis(Been rumored/hoped for a long time, whether from the Rhino or a new vehicle on it's chassis) 

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2012/01/40k-rumors-black-templars-latest.html

Rev


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If even half of the above is true, then I will a new codex with open arms.

I am especially fond about the Land Raider part, since I painted a Black Templars Land Raider only a week or two back. And I intend to get two more.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Black Templars have always been close to my heart so I'll be dusting off my army and painting a few minis if the codex rumours are true.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> ...
> via BloodCrusade
> 
> 1)Helbrecht(Cheaper with rules to make Sword Brethren either Scoring or Troops)
> ...


This 'leak' as it is actually started out on the B&C forum and comes from a bunch of us rounding up and linking the rumours together, along with old characters like Draco that we felt we would like to see revived in the next BT codex. It's not actually news, just something that spun out of control. Linky in a second...

*EDIT* - Here we go, the original thread of this 'discussion-turned-rumour'.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm excited for a Black Templars release. They were my first marine army, and I want to revisit them now things have changed!

Hopefully a march release will happen, but we'll see


----------

